# 2.1 Speakers:- Budget 8k



## anirbanhere (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a JBL Creature 3 which recently got bad and the subwoofer stopped producing any sound. It was also in warranty period but to avail that I need to send these to their service center via courier (which will cost me 1k + I also lost my bill).
Nevertheless I plan on buying a new stereo and taking a step further this time.
I have set around 8k for my sound system. Please suggest some great 2.1 stereos.


----------



## ratul (Nov 14, 2013)

look no further, get Swan M10: Swan M10 (White)


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 15, 2013)

I was looking at logitech z623 or edifier c3, are they any good?


----------



## baiju (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently bought Edifier C3. Very good speakers. You can read my review in flipkart.


----------



## ratul (Nov 15, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> I was looking at logitech z623 or edifier c3, are they any good?



nothing beats the m10 in that price range, rest is upto you..


----------



## josin (Nov 16, 2013)

Harman Kardon SoundSticks Wireless Price in India | SOUNDSTICKSBTEU Specifications, Features and Reviews


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2013)

Can you spend Rs 14.5K on a 2.1 then theres something I know of that will blow you away.


----------



## josin (Nov 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Can you spend Rs 14.5K on a 2.1 then theres something I know of that will blow you away.



If you keep on expanding budgets like that there are unlimited options one better than other. So once you have decided the limit on price, its better to stick on to it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2013)

josin said:


> If you keep on expanding budgets like that there are unlimited options one better than other. So once you have decided the limit on price, its better to stick on to it.



Thats none of your business,let Op decide on that. On top of that you have raised his budget by Rs 2000 by suggesting some see through crappy plastic speakers over the Swans.Thats one of the worst Harman crap in the scene. practice what you preach....



anirbanhere , audio system is not something you buy everyday and amp and speaker tech stay same for years.So invest wisely. Im talking about  a 29K sytem going for 14.5K because of a limited time offer. If possible grab it. pm me,if you want them.

Just recently I made a member buy a Rs 4500 headphone for Rs 1900 and he is super happy with the decision.My point is if you can accommodate just grab the offer.Otherwise you are better off with the Swan M10 any damn day.


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Can you spend Rs 14.5K on a 2.1 then theres something I know of that will blow you away.



Go Ahead dude! Blow me!


----------



## chandhu (Nov 17, 2013)

just curious to know whats the model??


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> Go Ahead dude! Blow me!



Replied you back.


----------



## josin (Nov 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thats none of your business,



Are you a teen?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2013)

josin said:


> Are you a teen?



Relax.


----------



## mohit_mahipal (Nov 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Replied you back.



I'm also interested in this speaker. Kindly give more info.


----------



## josin (Nov 20, 2013)

mohit_mahipal said:


> I'm also interested in this speaker. Kindly give more info.



Go for this if you really want to shell out 14500/- "Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 2.1 Stereo Speaker System"

Its a super deal. You wont get this below 18K even in Amazon.com


----------



## baiju (Nov 20, 2013)

^^ You will need to shell out another 10K min as only the subwoofer is active. The satellites still need amplifier.


----------



## josin (Nov 20, 2013)

baiju said:


> ^^ You will need to shell out another 10K min as only the subwoofer is active. The satellites still need amplifier.



You don't require an AVR for XS 2.1.according to the video it can be directly connected to your TV, laptop/desktop. The sub has the necessary amplification for the 2 satellite speakers. Please watch this video and pay attention to the last part (2:30 secs)
Boston Acoustics Sound Ware XS - YouTube


----------



## baiju (Nov 20, 2013)

The models are different. Please read this thread where we had a discussion about this Does Boston acoustics soundware XS 2.1 requires amp or AVR??. Even hifimart is giving a combo of Marantz PM5004 stereo amp and this speaker system for 32.5K. Matantz PM5004 + Boston Acoustics XS2.1 Package Deal


----------



## josin (Nov 21, 2013)

baiju said:


> The models are different. Please read this thread where we had a discussion about this Does Boston acoustics soundware XS 2.1 requires amp or AVR??. Even hifimart is giving a combo of Marantz PM5004 stereo amp and this speaker system for 32.5K. Matantz PM5004 + Boston Acoustics XS2.1 Package Deal



My bad...the home cinema version has an amp.. I think


----------



## rockfella (Nov 21, 2013)

M10 all the way.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

What have you planned to go with M10 i see a lot of support from the people here.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Nov 23, 2013)

+1 to Swan M10


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 28, 2013)

incinerator what you suggested him?
because i also need a 2.1.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 29, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> incinerator what you suggested him?
> because i also need a 2.1.



I would like to know that too! I have been thinking of getting a 2.1 for a long time, and the only thing on my radar as of now is Klipsch ProMedia 2.1.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2013)

Get Norge Nano Speakers + Norge 2060/4242 AMP within Rs 16K/14K, you will thank me for the rest of your life. Klipsch though good but this stereo set up is mind blowing.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi how about this Norge Nano Bookshelf Speakers Norge Nano Bookshelf Speakers 7,750 Rs + Astonia SC-300 3,500 Rs Total 11,250 Rs along with a CD Player to assemble a mini hi-fi for a friend. I was thinking to create a tread but Norge Nano name came here so thought to just post it here.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2013)

Astonia is superb, but that Toroidal Transformer in 4242/2060 has huge current reserve to take on any transient response from the source..

The Astonia and the Boston XS 2.1 would be a killer combo too and will put systems costing 50K to shame.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 29, 2013)

but that would rise the price to 15k where as i wanted to include a cd player with usd & flac reading capacity any advice .....


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2013)

Get the CD player later,after getting the speaker and amp because a bad source will kill the entire audio chain. Best is to scout for second hand CD layers in HIFI forums or ebay going cheap.

And till then use a phone or whatever, save up and buy later. The Astonia and Boston for low end and quality of sound is amazing but then there is the evil the SUB bring for stereo..... but if you want true stereo imaging get the Nanos.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 29, 2013)

Norge Nano Speakers + Norge 2060/4242 AMP so be with it. well tell him to repair his old cd set for time being what about cd player with usd & flac reading capacity any advice ..... A good 2.0 better than an average 2.1 ......


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2013)

Source I'm not aware of doing flac except for the ones over 30ks.Check in store for some Panasonic or Pioneer. Both have different sound. signature though. To my ears a proper amp two speaker 2.0 is far better over a 2.1.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 30, 2013)

I also notice the same difference from Logitech to Philips .......

O.k we have decided to use his lappy as the source that will solve the cd & flac problem but he is insisting on going for Norge Nano Bookshelf Speakers + Astonia SC-300 b/c that will save him 5k. Could you explain the term 





> huge current reserve to take on any transient response from the source..


. I tired goolgeing it but the results did not connect in terms of current reserve & transient response from the source. That would help me to explain to him better. Reset we will see....


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 1, 2013)

I actually meant transient shifts in a musical passage or a song.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you mean hick ups during playback due to fluctuation and there for huge current reserve in amplifier to counter it.


----------



## josin (Dec 1, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Do you mean hick ups during playback due to fluctuation and there for huge current reserve in amplifier to counter it.



Please visit Anatomy of Norge 1000 GOLD Stereo Integrated Amplifier and Anatomy of Norge 1000 GOLD Stereo Integrated Amplifier - Page 5 to understand more about your query


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 1, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Do you mean hick ups during playback due to fluctuation and there for huge current reserve in amplifier to counter it.



Exactly, the power reserve come in to play when theres sudden rise in musical passages,the resistance drop to low levels,its actually then the toroidals reserves come in to play for a class AB amplifier.


----------



## bhautikjoshi (Dec 2, 2013)

Might be slightly off budget on this thread

I have shortlisted 3 budget 2.1 speakers for casual listening in a small room, mostly streaming music from my android phone, also looking for USB option if possible.

Max budget is up to 5K

F&D A555U (Has USB, but no BT streaming)
F&D W330BT (This one has got more positive reviews, no USB)
Sony SRS-D9 (Good feedback on Bass, but not sure if it balances treble output from reviews I have read)

Please suggest


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2013)

Try playing the simple track ,Bass I Love you, and your belief that Sony can do bass will curl up and die.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 2, 2013)

@ Josin  Thanks for the post It was quite interesting to read. 

O.K I AM NOT AN ELECTRIC ENGINEER BELOW IS TAKEN FROM THE REVIEW

So for most audio amplifiers direct power supplies is not capable of driving their rated power continuously and transformer in an amp.  produce enough power to drive the power amp & pre–amp after which the amount of current lift is helped by the reserved filter capacitors when sudden rise in peak intensity.The power that is left after feeding power amp & pre amp is what the constant watts output. Astonia SC-300 as 25 watts per channel for 8 ohms. If what I under stand is correct then it 25 watts of continuous power output for a 8 ohms speaker. I would like to know what would be the changes on the output if the Independence is lower instead of 8 ohms if it 4 ohms then should not the output increase since resistance is lower now. Its also should be noted that rishiguru chose of speakers where sony SS-GN88D these speakers had a Subwoofer : 8”x1, Mid woofer : 3”x2, Tweeter : 2”x1 Where as Norge Nano has Mid Woofer : 4.5”x1, Tweeter : 1”x1 What will be the power reserve.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes if the impedance is low say 4 OHMs, it represents a difficult load to the amp and this where the Current Reserve and High Current Mosfet stages  come in to play and a good combination of both wont make the Amplifier Clip WHEN THE LOAD IS DIFFICULT OR SAY when the foot drum and the cello are playing towards a climax in full swing with a rise in volume from the string section ,if you get what I mean.These Transient Shifts are difficult for an amp if not done properly.The amplifier will lose breath and start clipping.This is mostly the case for a Class AB amplifier and not so often in a Class A amplifier, its because they work differently.


----------



## josin (Dec 3, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> @ Josin  Thanks for the post It was quite interesting to read.
> 
> O.K I AM NOT AN ELECTRIC ENGINEER BELOW IS TAKEN FROM THE REVIEW
> 
> So for most audio amplifiers direct power supplies is not capable of driving their rated power continuously and transformer in an amp.  produce enough power to drive the power amp & pre–amp after which the amount of current lift is helped by the reserved filter capacitors when sudden rise in peak intensity.The power that is left after feeding power amp & pre amp is what the constant watts output. Astonia SC-300 as 25 watts per channel for 8 ohms. If what I under stand is correct then it 25 watts of continuous power output for a 8 ohms speaker. I would like to know what would be the changes on the output if the Independence is lower instead of 8 ohms if it 4 ohms then should not the output increase since resistance is lower now. Its also should be noted that rishiguru chose of speakers where sony SS-GN88D these speakers had a Subwoofer : 8”x1, Mid woofer : 3”x2, Tweeter : 2”x1 Where as Norge Nano has Mid Woofer : 4.5”x1, Tweeter : 1”x1 What will be the power reserve.



Its better to have an 8 Ohm spks than to have 4 ohm ones because of two reasons 1. Inter/ universal operability between Amps and 2) for Better stability of the Amp ( Amp will remain in the Safe Operating Limit all the time). Currently Almost all the Norge Spks are 4 Ohm version ( unless you have made a custom order to Mr.Bajaj) and If you can wait till jan 2014 all the norge SPKs will be made available in 8 Ohm versions. Before buying astonia just make an enquiry abt the price of Toroidal Transformer (I bet you will not get same one used in norge 2060 under Rs3500/-)


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Umm .... Well the purchase is next month so what amp to go for now Norge 2060 or norge 4242. I think 4242 is higher version. What we want is a good set of 2.0 with amp to connect to laptop nothing more keeping the cost as minimal as possible + are there any wire supplied with speakers or amp Or we will have to buy that also.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2013)

Logitech Z623 2.1 Speakers @ 8k


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 4, 2013)

2060 is higher. Yes you will have to buy cables and interconnects. Get 12AWG cables locally. Get as pure copper as possible. Your cables cost should be 10% of your systems total cost ideally.Dont skimp on cables,my two cents.

The very best copper speaker wires wont cross Rs 75/mtr. After using them for a while move to better stuff from Audioquest,QED or The Chord Company ,they are the budget kings.

Good Interconnects but cheap are from Belkin ,better ones are from many but they will cost quite a lot.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well that's good enough. will use Belkin cables. online cost seems to be less first will look for it locally ........ Thanks for helping Will ask if any doubt at time of purchase


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 4, 2013)

Anytime.....


----------



## SaMiO (Oct 7, 2014)

I want to go with your recommendation...but i would like to know if the system will be able to offer good low range frequencies as that of a subwoofer...as i am a basshead and listen to bass heavy electronic music as DnB, Glitch etc.


----------

